# Food Safety News - 01/01/2022 California bets its egg and pork markets will attract the compliant



## daveomak.fs (Jan 1, 2022)

*California bets its egg and pork markets will attract the compliant*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 01, 2022 12:08 am
Will the supply of “compliant” shell eggs, liquid eggs, veal meat, and pork be enough after today to meet California consumer demand? Or is the Golden State looking at a severe bacon shortage and price increases for these food staples. Today Proposition 12, passed by voters on Nov. 6, 2018, takes full force as the... Continue Reading


*Warning issued after U.S. firm contacts EU residents on the internet*
By News Desk on Jan 01, 2022 12:03 am
Food safety officials in Luxembourg have issued a warning after a company in the United States contacted residents about dietary supplements. The Food Safety Unit of the National Health Directorate said it has learned of an incident in which an unnamed business based in the United States approached people in Luxembourg on social media to... Continue Reading


*Publisher’s Platform: 53 sick, 30 hospitalized, 4 with kidney failure and 3 dead*
By Bill Marler on Dec 31, 2021 02:30 pm
– Opinion – I suppose it should not be a surprise. Outbreaks associated with lettuce, specifically the “pre-washed” and “ready-to-eat” varieties, are by no means a new phenomenon. In fact, the frequency with which this country’s fresh produce consuming public has been hit by outbreaks of pathogenic bacteria is astonishing. Most recently: E. coli and... Continue Reading


----------

